# Building your own watch "kits"



## DragonJade

Where can I go to pick up pieces to assemble my own watch? I want to be able to choose my own crystal/hands/case/movement....

I'm specifically after making my own automatic skeleton.

Thanks.


----------



## JimH

Here are some possibilities from Otto Frei:

Complete Kit for ETA 2824

Complete Kit for ETA 2892

Watch Cases

Watch Dials

Watch Hands

Mechanical Movements

Note that the combination of case, movement, dial, hands, etc. must be perfectly matched. One cannot just put any combination together. I'm not sure what you mean by "automatic skeleton"? What exactly are you planning on doing?


----------



## DragonJade

Thanks for the information.


----------



## xtn

Besides otto frei, are there any other places?
except maybe hunt in auction sites.

What I am really interested in is custom dials.
Are there places online that can make that for you?


----------



## workaholic_ro

xtn said:


> Besides otto frei, are there any other places?
> except maybe hunt in auction sites.
> 
> What I am really interested in is custom dials.
> Are there places online that can make that for you?


A wide range, not sure if custom dials are also available but I think it's worth to give it a try:
http://www.posei.com.hk/
Unfortunately, considering the traditional chinese working style the minimum order could be a zilion pcs. :-|
Good luck !


----------

